

Why does 500 Startups' www point here? - pain_perdu
http://www.500.co/

======
zippykid
Thanks for pointing this out, we're working to fix this now.

------
xur17
It looks like they might have started using Torbit to speed up their site, and
something go messed up in the process (either on their end, or on Torbit's).
You have to change your dns settings to use it, so this seems like a likely
possibility: <https://secure.torbit.com/site-optimizer/technical>

------
r4vik
They seem to be using a reverse proxy web accelerator service/CDN similar to
cloudflare bit it looks like they've only configured 500.co not www.500.co to
go to the correct backend.

------
DotSauce
It's a name that was reserved by the .CO registry. I don't know if they are
hosting the website as well, but I have contacted CoInternet to suggest they
address the issue.

------
lawardi
Hey Thanks all! In touch with 500.co - and they are on the case. @DotSauce -
thanks for letting us know! -Lori.co

~~~
zippykid
We've already fixed it.

------
pain_perdu
aaaaaand it's fixed.

------
meritt
because www.500.co is cname'd to 500-co.torbit.net.

